Ask HN: What is the fastest way you can think of to make a million dollars? - deadcoder0904
======
deanmoriarty
If you are a semi-competent software engineer with some experience, move to
the Bay Area, get a position at any large company that pays well (350k-500k
including RSU is pretty feasible these days), live absolutely frugally (under
40-50k a year), invest the rest in VTSAX+VTIAX and don't keep them in your
company stock (perhaps some 30% fixed income too to smooth the ride) and
you'll be there in ~5 years with absolutely minimum risk (if the market
crashes it might take maybe 7? But if you buy a slice of bonds you'll have dry
powder to rebalance into equities as they fall).

I've been doing that for a few years now and I'm at ~1.6M all liquid and on
track to retire before I'm 40 (32 now) and I'm a standard software engineer
working in infra. I wish I would have known that earlier instead of completely
wasting my time working as a startup employee for pennies, but I also had
immigration issues (H1B visa) that prevented me from freely navigating the job
market (or at least that's what I like to tell myself as a poor excuse for not
taking more control of my future sooner...).

If you want to reduce those ~5 years, you can start putting your money in
speculative bets (e.g. crypto, leveraged etf, option trading), but that's not
my cup of tea, I am way too aware of how much easier it is to go from $1M to
$0 than from $0 to $1M.

The biggest advice I have for you is: if you're interested in seeing financial
returns on your time/work, don't work for a startup, ever :-)

~~~
ta0987
Could you define _semi-competent_ for us please? :-)

350K - 500K sounds insane for a run of the mill developer.

~~~
deanmoriarty
Maybe I should have said "competent". I myself am a generalist with relatively
fair experience in systems, so I do SRE work at Google and got an offer in
that range.

Many of my friends are developers who know Python (and just Python), have no
deep understanding of underlying computing fundamentals (no network stack, no
operating systems, ...) and no special skills (no big data, no machine
learning, ...). They all still managed to get a really good offer from FAANG
(in the same range I'm mentioning), they just had to pass the typical coding
interview puzzles that are really not that difficult if you spend a few weeks
seriously training for them.

One thing to keep in mind: Bay Area is massively expensive, so don't disregard
my other point of being "very frugal": it is very easy to end up spending
150-200k after tax in cost of living, especially if you feel you "deserve"
nice stuff, or you have kids. I grew up poor in a poor country, so living like
a student at 32 still feels like luxury to me (I drive a brand new Honda
Civic, live by myself, cook good food at home, ...) and allows me to save
200k+ a year, but many people wouldn't be able to do it In the Bay. Many of my
peers routinely spend $600+ a month just on Uber Eats/Doordash, which is
simply insane to me.

~~~
GreenJelloShot
According to Glassdoor, an SRE position at Google in SF averages $136k/yr.

$103k is the low end. $153K is high end.

350k-500k/year is not a typical salary at all, and only a tiny fraction of
people would be able to manage to land a position that pays so well.

A talented developer could manage to make 200k-300k with the right experience.

~~~
deanmoriarty
Literally nobody I know (SRE or developers) makes that little in SF, everybody
makes at least 250k. I don't pretend to know why glassdoor numbers are so off,
but I found the numbers at [https://www.levels.fyi/](https://www.levels.fyi/)
much more accurate in the current climate. Again, I speak by personal
experience and the one of the people in my circles.

------
claudiulodro
Depends on risk tolerance. In general, the less risk tolerance, the longer it
will take.

The most surefire way is to work at a FAANG for ~10 years and keep your
expenses under control or work your way up to an executive/partner position in
a medium-sized business, but that's clearly not super fast.

The fastest way is the roulette wheel mentioned in another comment or the
lottery, but that is realistically almost never going to pan out.

Entrepreneurship is IMO a good middle ground between the two paths.

------
vtrips
Old wise man once told not the fastest, but the most successful way - "If you
want to make good money, focus on creating value and money will take care of
itself"

Create value.

------
ColinWright
Put $1 on a single number on a roulette wheel, let it ride, and have your
number come up 4 times in a row.

~~~
quaquaqua1
Funny that this was my original thought too. But if we add the "feasible"
attribute to the request, I think most tables have a max bet somewhere between
1k and 10k unless theres a high-roller table that does 20k or something like
that.

In that case he would only need 3 spins or so, assuming the casino doesn't
shut him off and he doesn't mind paying taxes of like 500k on the earned
income.

If there's no other variable besides "fastest", then robbing someone who has
$1,000,000 cash under a mattress somewhere would be the "fastest", despite
being extremely unethical and a considerable time sink to find someone with
that much cash lying around.

~~~
joezydeco
If you had won 3 times in a row on roulette and wanted to parlay it all back
on a single number, the house would happily take that bet.

Once you start winning big casinos will do anything to make you stay since
they will, in the end, win it all back if you do.

~~~
quaquaqua1
Ahhh didn't realize we were talking about multi-leg bets. Thought we were
talking about the odds for 3 separate bets (usually I think a single number is
something like a 30 to 1 pay out)

~~~
joezydeco
We are indeed talking about separate bets. "Parlay" in this sense means "Bet
the entire winnings on a new roll".

1) Bet $1, hit the number, win $35.

2) Bet all $35, hit the number, win $1,225

3) Bet all $1,225, hit the number, win $42,875

4) Bet all $42,875, hit the number, win $1,500,625

------
tozeur
Marriage.

~~~
winternett
Either that or robbing a bank. Either way you end up in jail?

------
fuzzfactor
Make millions of dollars worth of sales.

------
dmarlow
Probably in real estate. You can make good money still if you are a savvy
buyer.

------
bjourne
Start with a billion dollars and lose 999 million of them in bad investments.
:p

------
winternett
Get a small one million dollar loan from your father. Anyone can do it. ಠ_ಠ

------
lapaz17
Put your money on countries with a high interest?

------
xchip
you mean legally I presume?

------
_archon_
I'd buy 1,000,000 dollars. Starting with linen paper and printing it is super
slow.

